# Little Piano Waltz



## Eviticus

A little waltz continuing in the theme of light hearted little dance pieces being uploaded here the past few days.

I hope to orchestrate it when i get chance.


----------



## lupinix

nice! its very harmonic and pianistic though so I don't know if orchestrating it would make it any better, but of course only you know how that will sound


----------



## PetrB

OUCH! Egads and mushy blurry harmony. 

I.e. Your musical brain is not at all connected to the foot controlling the damper pedal ... whether you 'drew it in' or it was part of actual playing, this needs some aggressive thought and real practice. As it stands, it is killing whatever is there.


----------



## Eviticus

PetrB said:


> OUCH! Egads and mushy blurry harmony.
> 
> I.e. Your musical brain is not at all connected to the foot controlling the damper pedal ... whether you 'drew it in' or it was part of actual playing, this needs some aggressive thought and real practice. As it stands, it is killing whatever is there.


Ah the effect is down to me turning up the 'release effect' on the midi piano a couple of notches. Force of habit to prevent to dry computerised sound of Reasons MIDI pianos (for some reason i can't record my own piano's sound through it). Easily remedied though i must confess i overuse sustain far too much anyway.

On another note, admitting i have a slight sustain addiction is one step closer to cure.


----------



## BurningDesire

I have a little bit of a problem with your title, since the piece isn't a waltz XD

Other than that, I actually like the piece, its a nice little tune with some great moments. In particular, I like your introduction. There are a couple parts where I think you could greatly improve with maybe taking the harmony in a different direction. You actually do this in several points in the piece (if I could see a score I could point out what I mean more effectively). As the piece is, I think its pretty good, but honestly I think it has some great potential if you expand some things, explore some different areas harmonically. I feel this could be something really special ^_^


----------



## Torkelburger

This is fine work. Reminds me a little of James Horner.


----------



## BurningDesire

Torkelburger said:


> This is fine work. Reminds me a little of James Horner.


How could you say something so insulting?


----------



## Matsps

Sometimes the chord of a bar needs to be changing and it isn't, so the melody is clashing and the piece sounds a bit uninteresting. I think if you sorted that out, this could be a nice piece, as the melody is quite pretty.


----------



## Torkelburger

BurningDesire said:


> How could you say something so insulting?


On the contrary, your remark is very rude. I meant what I said as a compliment, not an insult.


----------



## Eviticus

BurningDesire said:


> I have a little bit of a problem with your title, since the piece isn't a waltz XD
> 
> Other than that, I actually like the piece, its a nice little tune with some great moments. In particular, I like your introduction. There are a couple parts where I think you could greatly improve with maybe taking the harmony in a different direction. You actually do this in several points in the piece (if I could see a score I could point out what I mean more effectively). As the piece is, I think its pretty good, but honestly I think it has some great potential if you expand some things, explore some different areas harmonically. I feel this could be something really special ^_^


Great feedback thanks. Ha - It started life as a waltz until I changed the harmony - melodically it still carries that waltz feel using 3/4 but it just sounded/flowed better using triplets and using slight chord changes mid bar. I have got a copy of sibelius somewhere and need to suss it out so i can upload scores with it. I definitely think a harmony change when it appears to flick to its relative b minor but would be greatly appreciative your pointers when i upload the score. Thanks!


----------



## Eviticus

Torkelburger said:


> This is fine work. Reminds me a little of James Horner.


Well its held on to it's working title which is a nod Horner's famous piece from Braveheart but aside from that, it doesn't have a Horner influence. I'm not sure who/what it was influenced by musically in truth - it just sort of developed.


----------

